# Free Maltese listed on Craigslist



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

This just breaks our hearts...We have to find a good land loving home for our dog. We've had him for about 6 weeks...His name is Sparky...He is about 4 years old. He is a rescue dog that we saved from severe abuse and neglect. When we got him he weighed less than 5 pounds but his ideal weight is 14 pounds. He's almost there now....at 12 pounds. He was beaten and is blind in his left eye but it doesn't seem to bother him. He had severe ear problems and has partial hearing loss. He has knee dysplasia on his 2 back legs but doesn't stop him from running and jumping and playing just like any other dog. He has 2 bad teeth in his head that make him have to eat soft food. He loves braunschwager, hot dogs, chicken and rice, and ham and cheese. We are working on the potty training thing. But if you show him his leash he gets all excited and ready to go outside. He loves to go outside and play. He gets excited to go on car rides. We had planned on keeping him and took him to the vet where everything was treated and his teeth were going to be fixed once he hit his ideal weight but we have 2 other dogs and 5 cats and this little guy just can't get along with other animals. He needs to be an "only child" as far as animals go. He is good with people and kids...He has to go to a special person as he is just a very special and loving dog.
Please contact me via phone, text, or craigslist for any other info or to come and meet Sparky! 
Is there anyone out there that could help this poor boy. I'm full with my kiddos and two fosters.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my word, I hope a rescue can get this guy. Sorry, but no wonder he's gaining weight so fast.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I contacted this person and she said he is not available. He "went to a good home". I pray that he has found a good home


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad someone giving him a forever home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

How sad....


----------

